# adult coat not as shiny?



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi!

I was just wondering if the puppy coat is naturally more shiny than the adult coat. Minnie is loosing the last bit of her puppy fluff







and her adult hair is taking over. It doesn't seem as shiny or deep/dark as her baby fur. We are in the process of switching her from crummy food (Iams) to Wellness, so I don't think it's from the food change because she's getting better food. Anyway, I was just wondering since this is my first puppy as an adult. I also noticed that she has some dandruff (which is another reason we are changing her food) and is itchy lately. I hope she's not allergic to something in the Wellness...

Anyway, your thoughts would be welcome and helpful!



Thanks!


----------



## Laura H. (Feb 23, 2009)

My GSDs have always had sensitive skin, but none have suffered from food allergies, as far as I know. They scratch, but never anything to worry about.

Mine have been on ProPlan since six months, but I'm reading up on raw, thinking of going half & half.

I love puppy coats, so nice and soft, sigh. And I couldn't snuggle up against those nice coats because they were too busy trying to bite my head







Gotta love those puppy teeth too LOL


----------



## Sweet Mammy (Jun 22, 2008)

When Angel started getting adult fur, it was SHINEY compared to her puppy fuzz! She is very shiney now (I think) I am sure food quality could have something to do with it!


----------



## Sweet Mammy (Jun 22, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: LaraI couldn't snuggle up against those nice coats because they were too busy trying to bite my head


HAHAHAHA that is SO TRUE!!!!


----------



## Laura H. (Feb 23, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Sweet MammyWhen Angel started getting adult fur, it was SHINEY compared to her puppy fuzz! She is very shiney now (I think) I am sure food quality could have something to do with it!


Hmmm, now that you mention it, their adult coats ARE shinier than the puppy coats. I think I'm getting soft & shiny confused LOL
The puppy coats are a duller shade all together.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my boys puppy coat was very shiny. i had him at a show once
and someone thought i put something on him
to make him shiny. my dog is 21 months old now and his
coat lacks that puppy shine but i think that's normal.

my dog has always been fed preminum foods. he gets his vitamin supplements and he's fed fresh fruits and veggies. i need to brush him more often. i only brush him a couple of times a week. i think his coat is ok.

i'm not sure if i would like that puppy shine on my
dog at 21 months old. 

feed them preminum, fresh foods, vitamins and brush them.
there coats should be ok along with being healthy.


----------



## Laura H. (Feb 23, 2009)

doggieDaD, what kind of food do you feed your dog?

Mine are on ProPlan, but I'd like to get them on a better quality food.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Wellness. we keep various can brands on hand.

the kibble is mixed with:
sweet potato <
cooked chicken or raw 100% ground beef <
either quinoa, rice, millet or whole oats <
green veggies <
sliced apples or pear (sometimes)

we mix our own vitamin supplement.
i can't think of everything we mix together. remind
to look up the mix and give it to you.



> Originally Posted By: LaradoggieDaD, what kind of food do you feed your dog?
> 
> Mine are on ProPlan, but I'd like to get them on a better quality food.


----------



## Laura H. (Feb 23, 2009)

Thank you, I will copy all this. I am almost out of kibble, so I do believe I will wean them off the ProPlan & try the Wellness.


----------



## Jessica H (Mar 14, 2009)

Dozer had dandruff due to the pellet stove I heat the house with. I ended up giving him 1200mg fish oil twice a day and his coat is gorgeous now. Shiny and no dandruff. I get stopped by people to tell me how nice his coat is now.


----------



## Laura H. (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi Jess, hadn't seen you lately, wondered where you were










Is that fish oil the same kind people can take? I wouldn't mind trying some of that with the "boys" LOL (Take attention away from their ears with their incredibly shiny coats)


----------



## Jessica H (Mar 14, 2009)

I have been pretty busy with school, work, friends. I have been reading but not posting much.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

Minnie, once I started adding fish oil capsules to my dogs' food the flaky skin disappeared (& FAST!) never to be seen again.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Anna's adult coat is very shiney! She gets some raw (pork/chicken necks) and some fruit. I think the yogurt in the morning helps as well.


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

we have been on california natural and dresden's coat is just as soft and shiny as it was when we got him! everyone who touches him comments on it. now our 4 yr old GSD's coat is rougher, when i wean the pup onto adult food, i will switch them both(the older dog's food isn't as good as it should be!)to the adult california natural or natural balance


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: LaraHi Jess, hadn't seen you lately, wondered where you were
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am also wondering if I can give her the same fish oil as people take. I take it everyday anyway, so it would be easy to give Minnie an extra "treat".


----------



## Jessica H (Mar 14, 2009)

[/quote]I am also wondering if I can give her the same fish oil as people take. I take it everyday anyway, so it would be easy to give Minnie an extra "treat". [/quote]

Yes I buy the fish oil at CVS, it is people fish oil. I give 1200mg twice a day (1 in AM and 1 in PM). It works great! He had bad dandruff when I got him plus I have a pellet stove which is dry. It cleared up in a few weeks.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

When you feed the dog try including either a tablespoon of yogurt or raw virgin unprocessed coconut oil.


----------

